# Fiber p*rn



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What I accomplished this week with the wheel:

*530 yards* 2-ply 50/50 merino/tencil


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

It took _you_ a _week_ to spin 500 yards ?! 




:sob:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yup, in between canning and knitting and cleaning and re-arranging the new fiber & loom rooms and laundry and cooking and cleaning and taking a couple of days off.

Realize that 530 yards is a 2-ply which means almost 1,600 yards of spinning.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

OMG!

It's 3:00 a.m.

Young Lady.......is it not WAYYYYYY past your bedtime ?! 







Ah, yes....... two ply.  It does look almost thick enough to knit with. :thumb:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

:snicker: _young_ lady?!?!? lol! 

I'm older than you, young man! And what are _you _doing up so late??? checking the compost piles or are the coyotes howling?


It's now 4 AM and still WAYYYY past my bedtime. Can't sleep.

May have to miss church in the morning (doubt it). Cooking for our church's Trunk or Treat in less than 12 hours.

I was designing these mitts for granddaughter too


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

cool mitts, she will love them, then other people will see them and want you to make them some. Working in the wee hours---yep, I do that, rather than lie in bed wishing I could sleep. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

And you say i`m fast, very nice Cyndi


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Paul says they look like dogs, I think more like horses.

Whatcha think?

I'm still awake ... not good.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

We think dogs, cute what every they are.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Paul nice smith work, do a little myself.
Have ya made one of these from a RR spike, it`s a steak flipper, one piece.



















A tool for making grooves or beads.


----------



## Windhavn (Oct 30, 2011)

My farrier is also a skilled blacksmith and wrought iron artist. He built me a "doffer" for my drumcarder similiar in design to your devise only the end is a upward curve like a lazy letter "C" it works wonderfully for doffing the batts off the drum of the carder. He crafted a rams head on the handle end. If I could figure out the photo thingy I'd share a photo.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Super cute mitts Cyndi. I think they look like dogs too.
You could make them horsier with a mane and forelock though. :teehee:
How did you do the eyes on them?

Leave it to Pitchy to add a RR spike steak flipper to the thread entitled fiber p*rn. LOL


Here is my contribution.









Llama group hug!
(any excuse to post this one again) :teehee:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

> Leave it to Pitchy to add a RR spike steak flipper to the thread entitled fiber p*rn. LOL


It must of been a no no Cyndi or Paul said a word. :huh: eep:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think the steak flipper is pretty darn cool, even if I don't eat steaks


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You and that photo, GAM!! 

Yup, Paul has made steak flippers, but not from a RR spike. Love the longhorn on it!! I showed him the 'gizmo' and he said it was a guillotine something-something and a heavy duty one at that. 

I like the idea of making it into a horse be attaching a main! :thumb:

Decided to make a dragon last night. Still needs eyes and 'fire'










The eyes on the dog are felt pieces sewn on with a 12/0 bead.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Paul says they look like dogs, I think more like horses.
> 
> Whatcha think?
> 
> I'm still awake ... not good.


I thought they were dragons for Halloween 

ETA: I posted the above before I got to the end of the thread! LOL! See I knew they wanted to be dragons


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

That is some beautiful yarn Cyndi. Cute mitts. Were the "spikes" part of the pattern or did you add them?
Pitchy the steak turner is pretty neat. We've got more than our fair share of RR spikes. Find em in our lane all the time. Sometimes in our tires. :0
jd


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> You and that photo, GAM!!
> 
> Yup, Paul has made steak flippers, but not from a RR spike. Love the longhorn on it!! I showed him the 'gizmo' and he said it was a guillotine something-something and a heavy duty one at that.
> 
> ...


Oh no, now I need to make these for Jake to go with his new hat. LOL Y'all are going to be death of me, I just keep adding things to my "To Make" list.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

jd4020 said:


> That is some beautiful yarn Cyndi. Cute mitts. Were the "spikes" part of the pattern or did you add them?


They were crocheted and added after the mitt was completed. The 2nd mitt is finished now (complete with 'fire' coming from his mouth) except for the eyes.



KyMama said:


> Oh no, now I need to make these for Jake to go with his new hat.


Well you started it! It was Jake's hat that inspired these mittens!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Well you started it! It was Jake's hat that inspired these mittens!


:hysterical:


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

ok lets see if i can do this 
http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/...096397855116_1400450825_2582896_6561482_n.jpg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I was going to fix the photo/link for you but it says that it had been moved off Photobucket. You can still see it by clicking on the link you provided.

LOL great!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Now i`ve seen everything :runforhills:


----------

